# Ask me about Ancient Warfare/Civilizations



## intipablo (Feb 4, 2016)

So, i'm a bit of a fanatic when it comes to Ancient Empires. Since I was little I always liked the Ancient swords and bows, rather than the guns and cannons. Whether it be Warfare, Culture, Mythology, People. This knowledge ranges from around 2000BC to about 800 AD.

This is mainly on european/asian/African civilizations but feel free to ask about the Americas or any others. I have always been a fan of both this and Fantasy Writing and I figured this might be something that would help anyone out there wanting to write about this sought of stuff.

Feel free to ask me anything related!


----------



## Gurkhal (Feb 7, 2016)

I have a question. This might be very specific, but what would you say were the key elements of Hellenistic-era kingship?


----------



## skip.knox (Feb 7, 2016)

Gurkhal said:


> I have a question. This might be very specific, but what would you say were the key elements of Hellenistic-era kingship?



Being one of Alexander's bros. 

It's actually not especially specific. What would *you* say were the key elements?


----------



## Gurkhal (Feb 7, 2016)

skip.knox said:


> Being one of Alexander's bros.
> 
> It's actually not especially specific. What would *you* say were the key elements?



From a potentially ignorant perspective, there's a reason as to why I asked, I'd say that the Hellenic legacy, the ruler-cults, being a patron of the arts and later a patron of the Greeks (hence the "Freedom for the Greeks" thing that went on as a major thing). But there were of course lots of difference between a Selecuid king and a Ptolomaid kings in for example the, in my eyes, extreme lengths the Ptolomids went to ensure no one outside their family would gain a claim to their crown.


----------



## intipablo (Feb 9, 2016)

Gurkhal said:


> I have a question. This might be very specific, but what would you say were the key elements of Hellenistic-era kingship?



Im sorry but I don't understand your question. I should've mentioned this earlier, that my first language is infact Spanish.


----------



## Gurkhal (Feb 9, 2016)

intipablo said:


> Im sorry but I don't understand your question. I should've mentioned this earlier, that my first language is infact Spanish.



Forget about it, maybe it was an unnecessary question although its something which I have wondered about for some time.


----------



## jm.milks (Feb 25, 2016)

Do you know about how the Arabs seemed to be so effective during the rise of the Islamic golden age? Even when outnumbered in the field?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## intipablo (Feb 27, 2016)

jm.milks said:


> Do you know about how the Arabs seemed to be so effective during the rise of the Islamic golden age? Even when outnumbered in the field?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk



I'd like to confirm that my knowledge is in the Ancient world (BC). Not the medieval ages or times like these. So no, I don't know much about the Golden age.


----------



## jm.milks (Feb 28, 2016)

intipablo said:


> I'd like to confirm that my knowledge is in the Ancient world (BC). Not the medieval ages or times like these. So no, I don't know much about the Golden age.


Oh. I thought you might have an idea after you said up to around 8th century.


----------



## CrystalCHTriple (Feb 28, 2016)

Were there emissaries from the nearby powers in East Africa? And how valid is the claim the Phoenicians sailed along Africa?


----------



## X Equestris (Feb 28, 2016)

CrystalCHTriple said:


> Were there emissaries from the nearby powers in East Africa? And how valid is the claim the Phoenicians sailed along Africa?



Aksum was fairly influential in the east and west trading routes, so I'm fairly sure they had relations with Rome.  I'm not sure about earlier East African powers.  

The Phoenician presence in the Red Sea was fairly limited.  Carthaginian explorer Hanno the Navigator led an expedition that extended quite a ways down the coast of West Africa, though.  I found a page with some info on the Phoenician's trading.

Phoenicia, Phoenician Trade & Ships


----------



## intipablo (Feb 29, 2016)

jm.milks said:


> Oh. I thought you might have an idea after you said up to around 8th century.



My bad, I thought I said 800 BC. Sorry.


----------



## Gurkhal (Feb 29, 2016)

Edited now


----------

